# Repti zoo hygrothermostat HELP!!



## RSTfalconry (Sep 17, 2011)

Just brought the digital hygrostat, thermostat, timer combo unit...

I like it seems to work, however when a heat source and humidity control are plugged into it, there is no room for a timer unit.. Space is too small any solutions people?


----------



## Motoro31 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Thermo-Hygrostat with timer (THC09)*

*Thermo-Hygrostat with timer (THC09)

Hi if it is one of these there should be an in built timer, i have one but is still on the same settings as previous owner and need the instructions!!
*


----------

